# What if my goat has triplets



## Tmaxson (May 2, 2012)

Will I automatically need to bottle feed one or will it be possible for her to take care of all three and how will I know?


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

Both my nigies had trips & both nursed all 3 plus after the 1st 2 weeks they nursed the 3 & I milked them in the morning.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 2, 2012)

That's good news.  Thank you.


----------



## crazyland (May 2, 2012)

My oldest has had trips twice in a row. Both times she raised them unassisted. 
Just be prepared in case you do have to step in and help.


----------



## mydakota (May 2, 2012)

My Elci ( 3/4 Boer, 1/4 Nubian) had trips last year.  She nursed them all without assistance, and after 3 weeks I started milking her once a day.  She never lost condition herself, the babies were healthy and grew great, and she averaged about a half a gallon a day in the bucket.  I don't know if that is normal.  I am inclined to think of her as my super-goat.  But then Elci is pretty awesome.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 2, 2012)

Well, my Boer/Nubian cross didn't do so well with her triplets this year. She is a big milker too. But the biggest buckling apparently ended up getting kicked off by the other 2, he was crying all the time and started looking really ratty and thin. I weaned him off mom (really just from the company, as he wasn't getting much if any milk) put him in with some other bottle babies I had, who had been weaned off bottles, and started him on free choice hay and Boer Goat Developer. He is a fat little piggie now. I guess it just depends on the situation., Spicey would never NOT feed him, she loved all her babies. I think the other 2 shoved him off all the time as there were only 2 teats. He was the biggest baby and ended up being the smallest. He's caught up now! LOL!


----------



## Tmaxson (May 2, 2012)

I'm prepared no matter what, but really would love for the mom to take care of her babies the all natural way.  Mom is huge and today is day 145 so there must be multiples in there.  This picture was actually taken about a week ago and she's even bigger now.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 2, 2012)

My Fainter doe raised trips, we just took the little buck off her last week, she is still nursing the two girls, and I am milking her and getting 2 cups plus a day.


----------



## vegaburm (May 6, 2012)

My doe has had trips all three times she has kidded. She just kidded yesterday with triplet does. Never had a problem. Just watch to be sure nobody is getting leftist and looking skinny. I find there is more jostling and fighting over the teats with triplets, but most does can handle feeding them fine.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for replying and I'll save this info for the future but we had twins this past Thursday and that's my last doe to kid this season.


----------

